# Could anyone please make me a signature please?



## vicky18041985 (Dec 31, 2005)

Iv noticed that people have really nice signatues and I hope im not being rude but I was wondering if someone could make me one?
Im not good at computers and would totally adore one.
iIf you can or would be willing to please PM me
thank you


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm going to move this to Cats in Art & Literature for you.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Did some one PM you to make a sig for you? If not I'd be happy to do it for you :wink: .


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Aww -- for some reason I found your request really sweet. I'd make you something too -- but Des will be a lot faster.


----------



## CJK (Jan 10, 2006)

can i jump on the band wagon ehre?
I am trying to make one myself, and have no idea how, can anyone give me ideas how to do this?
Am useless with puters, but willing to give it a try lol.
would appreciate some help!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

If you have photoshop or paint shop pro I will give you a step-by-step tutorial over AIM.


----------



## CJK (Jan 10, 2006)

am just downlaoding paint shop pro from my hubby!!


----------



## CJK (Jan 10, 2006)

do i need good piccies oy my babies then? i may need to try and take some better onees


----------



## CJK (Jan 10, 2006)

ok i not downloaind it, got mixed up, thought he was sending me it over msn, but he was sending pictures he had done on it, so no i dont have either sadly :-(


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

If this still needs to be made, PM me and I'll help you out.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok I just got Vicky's pm. You can send me the link to the pics you want for me to use :wink: .


----------



## CJK (Jan 10, 2006)

would any of these piccies be any good? if not i will take more. hae to see if i can get photo shop or print thingy sorted from somewhere

http://photobucket.com/albums/e40/cjk23 ... 1&multi=10


----------



## vicky18041985 (Dec 31, 2005)

http://photobucket.com/albums/c4/bristl ... 030003.jpg
I really like this picture is it ok?
The kittens name is Izzy


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sure Vicky!  Izzy is adorable  , I'll work on it right away! :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

CJK said:


> would any of these piccies be any good? if not i will take more. hae to see if i can get photo shop or print thingy sorted from somewhere
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/e40/cjk23 ... 1&multi=10


Try to take pictures w/o the glowing eyes, but you can photoshop it if you can.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Here's Izzy, hope you like it!  Please upload it to your gallery, thanks! :wink:


----------



## CJK (Jan 10, 2006)

mines crap really. and i cant figure out how to add to sinature.
I am useless with puters lol


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

How you add it is that you have to put the URL on your signature from your profile w/ the image tags .


----------



## vicky18041985 (Dec 31, 2005)

WONDERFUL.Thank you so very very much.I sent you the wrong pictures but it looks great.Thank alot!

:daisy


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wrong pictures? 8O What pictures did you want me to use? :lol: You're welcome anyway! :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello, can you please upload the signature to your own gallery because I'm not hosting it on mine, thanks!


----------

